# hook up lead



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

While touring abroad i have seen continental vans on ehu and many of them have a right angle fitting on the end of the lead that plugs into the van with a lift up cover that allows you to plug an extension on as a piggyback, can a british equivelant be found does any know please.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Hookup leads*

Hi, I saw these on the Rapido stand at Shepton in January, think they were for sale, might be worth a call?
curlyboy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

You should still be able to get them from Reimo, see this previous post...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-351527.html#351527

Pete


----------



## Gainsborough (Jan 5, 2007)

Is this what you are looking for?
http://www.techna.biz/electrical/plugs_caravans.htm
All the best. 
Fred.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Yes they are very handy BUT you should remember that any extra supply taken from the socket will not be protected by your onboard circuit breakers. How I get around this is to use an ordinary 3 pin socket
on other end of second lead with a plugin circuit breaker.
No doubt someone with more knowledge than me will correct me if I am doing wrong.

Steve


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

buy a camping hook up lead you can get them with a inline rcd and triple 3 pin socket on other end as used in tent hope this helps


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Many thanks for your help everybody.


----------

